# Pfitzner's "Palestrina"



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey, everyone.

Does anybody know where I can find the libretto for Pfitzner's "Palestrina" in English?

Thanks.


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Or, if anyone knows German and has some spare time, maybe they could translate for me......Please?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

This recording http://www.amazon.com/Pfitzner-Palestrina-Schreier-Wlaschiha-Suitner/dp/B0000035LE comes with a German/English libretto. The price for a used copy seems not unreasonable, considering you get a recording of the opera too!


----------

